# green little furit cakes



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

damn man i was feeding my gold fish a few min ago(the are cycling my tank) and there was one large gold fish that i have he dided so i went to good take him out with my net and i find these little tiny grren things on him like eating his body i don't kno what this is but i have only house two of them hopefuly not many more but it scared me i don't kno what the f*ck it is its is green and it is shape in a disk like round and move like sting rays and how their flaps move up and down or what ever yeah and so i took the gold fish with the little thing on them and threw it outside on the fllor where they will bake in the sun i have never seen anything like this before and i have never had a problem like this before can someone hopefully help me out and help me cure it so it will all be fine when my piranhas come there won't be any thing to kill them and what not alright thanks everyone

oh p.s i don't have any pics because the tiny thing didn't even come up on my cameria because they are so small on my cybershot yup yup alright thanks everone


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

sounds pretty much like this

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=5938


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't tell you what it is, but I can ask you if you have learned your lesson. You never know what feeders can carry and pass on to your beloved fish.







I suggest you take them off of the feeder fish diet right away. It is expensive, and not healthy. Just buy some white fish fillets at your local market and keep it as a staple in their diet. You can't go wrong.








~Taylor~


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That is without a doubt a parasite, and they're in your tank now so you're going to need to treat it with something. I would immediately do a strong salt treatment (I do 1 tablespoon for 4 gallons to start) until you can isolate what the parasite is and then switch to medications for them. If you don't have aquarium salt, table salt will work just fine, but it's not out of the question to think that the parasite killed the goldfish, and could kill your fish if you slack on this.

I would tend to think it is argullus which is a parasitic crustacean since most parasites you can't see with the naked eye, in fact argullus is one of the few that you can. Also, the description sounds like it could be them. They aren't overly common in aquarium fish, but are seen now and again in goldfish (thinking twice about using feeders for cycling yet?). Salt is effective in killing them off so if they disapear after the salt solution, you should have it under wraps.

Here's how the bastards look


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pic didn't attach...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Any luck with the salt???


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Those things look disgusting







goldfish are a BIG







Hope you get rid of that nasty %!$#@ ASAP! If your going to add fish to cycle your tank your best bet would be some danios or tetras...

Good luck man!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Pic didn't attach...
> [snapback]1129508[/snapback]​


Interesting. I have never heard of such a thing in my life, but they sound putrid.







I would try to get rid of them right away.
~Taylor~


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Pic didn't attach...
> ...


When I first got into fish keeping at 7 and I had a goldfish tank my dad bought me I had these things, and I freaked right out that they were swimming around in my tank.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hey thats it thoes are the f*cker aight i will but some aquarum salt today ASAP and hopefully it will kills these bastards and i already took out my goldfish because i am leaving to go to nyc aight thanks everyone for helping me out thanks a bunch ~Dan


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

those parasites gota ball sac


----------

